# Ich peils net: Wo ist der "CPU Smart FAN Mode"?



## Dance4me (28. September 2010)

Hi,

ich versuche seit Stunden meine Lüfter über mein Board (P35-DS3 2.1 | Bios: F15D) zu regeln.

3 Lüfter (2x vom NH-D14 (a,b), 1y Gehäuse (c).

Alles Drei-Pin.

Angeschlossen:

a -> CPU Fan
b -> PWR Fan
c -> Sys Fan 2

Die beiden Noctua Lüfter drehen auf volle Pulle. Der an Sys Fan 2 angeschlossene auf 900 u/min (ist nen 1200er).

Mit Speedfan lässt sich ausschließlich der an Sys Fan 2 angeschlossene regeln (alle drei sind aber auf Software controlled gestellt).

Da viel mir ein, dass man vielleicht was im Bios ändern muss.

Dort sollte ich die Auswahl zwischen:

CPU SMART FAN CONTROL Method (Auto, legacy, etc)

CPU SMART FAN CONTROL Mode (PWM, Voltage, Auto)

haben.

Hab ich aber net. Bei mir steht nur:

CPU SMART FAN CONTROL (enable, disable).

Wenn ich es enable wird witzigerweise NICHT der CPU Fan geregelt, sondern Sys Fan 2... oO Auf CPU und PWM Fan keine Auswirkungen. Auch öffnet sich nichts neues etc...

Bin am verzweifeln. Was mache ich falsch?

Danke


----------



## Dance4me (30. September 2010)

Net schlecht.... 113 Klicks und keine einzige Antwort  Man muß erstmal ne Frage finden, die hier keiner beantworten kann^^ *selbstaufdieschulterklopf*

Bezüglich der Lüftersteuerung habe ich übrigens aufgegeben...


----------



## esszett (30. September 2010)

Hallo dance4me,

versuch's doch mal mit einem PWM-Luefter am "CPU Fan"-Anschluss (bspw. dem boxed-Luefter), das sollte dann gehen. Bei meinem Board (P35Neo2FIR) lassen sich an diesem Anschluss lediglich PWM-Luefter regeln...

Was Du sonst tun kannst: y-Kabel und mittels derer die Luefter gemeinsam ueber einen Port steuern lassen... Aber: 3 Luefter an einem Port, der fuer einen einzelnen Luefter ausgelegt ist, koennte zu einer Ueberlast fuehren - 2 Luefter sollte aber jeder Anschluss mitmachen. Dann koenntest Du bspw. den einblasenden CPU-Luefter dauerhaft auf 5V betreiben und die anderen beiden ueber das Board (bzw. SpeedFan) steuern lassen. Oder Du laesst beide CPU-Luefter steuern und den Gehaeuseluefter dauerhaft mit geringerer Spannung laufen...

gruSZ


----------



## darkycold (2. Oktober 2010)

esszett hat recht..

Manche Boards lassen nur pwm zu, manche hingegen können von pwm auf volt umgeschaltet werden.


----------

